# Roots Reggae fans



## Pete C (Oct 11, 2011)

Just jetted in from London any Roots Reggae & Dub followers in Dubai, missing my dubs for those who know although I got a lot of my selection with me...


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

King Tubby, Augustus Pablo and later stuff like Scientist and Mad Professor. Can't say I'm a proper true aficionado but certainly listen to the above and bit of other stuff on an almost daily basis.


----------



## Pete C (Oct 11, 2011)

Wicked Nice, I guess there are not many of us here to drum up a Roots Reggae night in the Desert.


----------



## fudzzz (Oct 9, 2011)

Pete C said:


> Wicked Nice, I guess there are not many of us here to drum up a Roots Reggae night in the Desert.


Roots Reggae night in the desert? Sounds epic. Count me in, rasta!


----------



## Pete C (Oct 11, 2011)

Fantastic, thats 3 people in 30 mins lets see how we get on over the next week or 2 

Respects


----------



## Loxie (Dec 20, 2010)

Pete C said:


> Fantastic, thats 3 people in 30 mins lets see how we get on over the next week or 2
> 
> Respects


Hi there. There's actually a Caribbean party happening in Dubai this weekend; you're bound to hear lots of reggae there! PM me and I'll send you the details.


----------



## Pete C (Oct 11, 2011)

Nice one


----------



## Blommja (Jun 30, 2011)

Big fan as well. Love reggae music... Would be great if you could PM me the details of that party as well... Sounds different  cheers


----------



## burnt berry (Mar 17, 2009)

*Roots reggae fans*



Pete C said:


> Fantastic, thats 3 people in 30 mins lets see how we get on over the next week or 2
> 
> Respects


I'm also big on roots reggae, count me in pls


----------



## Laila_ (Nov 21, 2010)

DnB in Dubai is definitely alive and kicking.. check out this group on facebook (https://www.facebook.com/groups/BassFaceCRME/), they have desert DnB parties every now & then and at least once a month Dubstep/ DnB club nights.. sometimes with decent reggae beats and junglist tunes!


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

I would be interested in this as well, but I would not call myself an aficionado, but isn't there smoking involved at these events? I am into that...


----------



## Pete C (Oct 11, 2011)

Lol not in Dubai I guess,


----------

